
Salt dietary guidelines: Why do food manufacturers use so much salt? - mrfusion
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/explainer/2013/05/salt_dietary_guidelines_why_do_food_manufacturers_use_so_much_salt.html
======
ssttoo
Interestingly you cannot meet both potassium and sodium dietary guidelines:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23507224](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23507224)

I'd take any such guideline with a grain of salt :)

------
tjr
A couple of years ago, a doctor brought the ~2300mg of sodium recommendation
to my attention. While I had previously been considering foods based on
calories, fat, etc., I had never even thought about the sodium level, nor how
much I was getting or should be getting.

So I started paying attention. I was amazed at how easily you could fly way
past 2300mg while still eating healthy otherwise. I began reducing my sodium
intake on purpose, choosing low-salt or no-salt options when available, and
cooking with less or no salt. (It's not always easy to find low-salt packaged
foods! Some things I just stopped eating altogether, or eat very little of.)

It was initially an exercise in blandness, but now I'm quite used to the
flavor, and am disgusted at the idea of eating as much salt as I did 2+ years
ago.

~~~
timmaah
And most of the foods labeled as "Lite" or "Reduced Fat" have more sodium than
the original version for taste purposes. Trying to eat healthier by reducing
calories can actually up your sodium intake.

------
pessimizer
Article makes a lot of sense.

I don't think there's any evidence that we should be curtailing our
consumption of salt anymore (although I'd be interested in the details if
there were still reasons), but the main reason for me to curtail salt intake
is because eating too much salt lowers my ability to taste salt, and salt is
good.

------
jimrandomh
The recommendation to reduce salt intake is simply wrong People craving salt
is the sense of taste working as it should, in a world of salt-deficient
people.

------
eip
The body needs a large amount of salt. But it has to be unprocessed solar
cured sea salt. Processed table salt is terrible for you.

